# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  ενισχυτης αυτοκινητου/ καηκε ?

## hlektrologos000

καλημερα παιδια απο τι καταλαβα σαν χομπιστας και με λιγες γνωσεις θα κανω πολλες μ......    ακομα μερι να μαθω μερικα βασικα πραματα γυρω απο τα ηλεκτρονικα. Να σας πω τωρα και το κατωρθομα μου...εχτες το βραδακι ανοιχα τον τον ενυσχιτη αυτοκινητου μου για να κατανοησω πως τυλιγετε το συρμα γυρω απο τον φεριτη στους τοροιδης μετασχηματιστες των ενυσχιτων αυτοκινητου αφου ψιλοκαταλαβα καποια πραματα πηρα την μοιραια αποφαση να τον τροφοδοτησω με ρευμα(12v 2.5A) για να κανω καποιες μετρησεις . η πλακετα βρισκοταν στον αερα χωρις τα τρανσιστορ του παλμοτροφοδοτικου (   IRFZ44N ) 
να ειναι βιδωμενα πανω στο σασι του ενισχυτη να  πιεζονται και να ψυχωνται. Το αποτελεσμα ητανε  σε 5 δευτερολεπτα που εμεινε υπο ταση πριν βγαλω την πριζα του τροφοδοτικου  , να αρχισει να μυριζει καμενο και μια IRFZ44N να εχει ψηθει κανονικα. την μετρησα με το πολυμετρο και ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενη , ενω 2 διπλανες να εχουν μικροτερες τιμες απο τις υπολοιπες 9 που εχουν τις ιδιες τιμες στο πολυμετρο.  Αυτο τωρα που θελω να μου πειτε- οσο μπορειτε να εκτιμησετε απο τα παραπανω- αν θα εχει παθει ζημια και ο υπολοιπος ενυσχιτης  . Υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλαξω μονο τις καμενες  IRZ44N  και να ξαναλειτουργησει  ο ενυσχιτακος μου ?    
Σας ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων για οποια βοηθεια...

----------


## xampos

μπορει ομως να εχει καψει και κατι πιο πριν ισως καποια αντισταση αλλαξε τα τρανζιστορ και δες παντοσ βαλε και ασφαλεια πριν τη τροφοδοσια μη ξανα καψει τιποτα αλλο αν καιει την ασφαλεια αφου τα αλλαξεισ τοτε εχει προβλημα και αλλου

----------


## IOANNIS

αλλαξε τα τελικα τρανζιστορ που εχουν καει και κοιταξε και τα τρανζιστορ που βρισκονται πριν απο αυτα και οδηγανε τα τελικα.δες και τις αντιστασεις που υπαρχουν γυρω απο τα τρανζιστορ μηπως εχει καει καμια. συνηθως οι αντιστασεις ειναι απο 1 εως 100 Ω αυτες που καιγονται. αν και ουτε και τοτε δουλεψει και σου αναβει το protection τοτε εχει βραχυκυκλωσει καμια διοδο η κανενα τρανζιστορ της προστασιας ( συμβαινει συχνα ) με λιγο υπομονη θα τα καταφερεις!!!  :Smile:

----------


## hlektrologos000

Πρωτα απο ολα σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον και την βοιηθεια σας. Λοιπον τελικα αλαξα μονο τις καμενες  IRFZ44N και ο ενυσχιτης φενεται να λειτουργει κανονικα .τον δοκιμασα με το ιδιο τροφοδοτικο και ηχεια σπιτιου και δεν παρουσιασε καποιο προβλημα. Αυριο θα τον δοκιμασω και στο αυτοκινητο που θα παρει πολλα αμπερ ,και θα τον ακουσω υπο κανονικες συνθηκες. ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος   :Laughing:  που φενεται οτι την γλυτωσε ο ενισχυτης μου.

----------


## Danza

Πρίν απο τα mosfet υπάρχουν αλλα τρανζιστορς? ενας  ενισχυτης που είχα μου εκαιγε κατι BD139 που οδηγουσαν τα IRFZ44N   :Shocked: ... άν σου ξανακάνει ''κολπάκια'' τσεκαρε αυτά τα τρανζίστορ αν υπάρχουν στον ενισχυτή και το ολοκληρωμένο του τροφοδοτικού... και ο μετασχηματιστης αν τον ξεκολίσεις πρεπει να μείνει άθικτος  :Exclamation:

----------

